

Spider Boy scales walls with a home-made gadget - strawberryshake
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1290201/Meet-Spider-Boy-Teenager-invents-gadget-allows-scale-walls-just-like-arachnid-superhero.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story submitted 2 days ago from a different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1483598>

20 comments there.

